# Need some young advice



## sd4000k (Sep 6, 2006)

My son is 8 years old and he wants a bow. What would be your setup if you could do it? 

Thanks 

Clay (old Fart)


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

How big is he/ what do you think he can draw/ whats his DL???

Any of the Genisis bows are great to start with. I started with the Browning Micro Midas III.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

i would go for the micro midas 3 or micro adrenaline, lots of adjustments in both DL and DW. 

good luck!!


----------



## Makiro-archer (Sep 26, 2006)

i'd have to say man the parker buckshot CHEAP bow its about 3-450 its amazing too really smooth straight forward shoots.(price also depends on where you get and who from)


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

would the rintec suit that young of an archer? i havent looked into it, but thats hoyt's youth bow.

www.hoyt.com


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

if i was you i would look in to the martin mini tiger bow its pretty quick under 300 bucks and its a straight shooting bow :wink:


----------



## cbd10pt (Jun 11, 2004)

browning micro adrinalin is a very fast and accurate bow


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

You would be hard pressed to find a _bad_ youth bow on the market today, so its pretty much dependant on his feel/specs...

I like the Micro Midas III or Adrenaline...

Good luck!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

make one with him. he gets a bow and you both get happy memories. that and shooting homemade stuff gets you used to using tougher things. makes "cheap" bows all the more appealing when you get older:wink:


----------

